# Large tiger oscar attacked



## IronBug (Mar 30, 2015)

I have had to tiger oscars that are about 7-8 inches long for few months now, wih smaller cichlids they have done fine. well i have a 3inch (approx) jack dempsey that *** has for longer than the oscars and have never had an issue. i just recently got a large jack dempsey a litt bigger than my oscars, they all faught, the new big jack dempsey won, and my oscars have been scared of it ever since (about 2 weeks now). well tha small jack dempsey must snse the fear they have now and wont stop attacking them, its a 120 gallon tank, *** sinced moved my small jack dempsey to my 40 gallon with other smaller cichlids but my oscar has been laying on its side still breathing for three days now. how can i "nurture" it back to health? is it even possible? i have a 2 gallon tank laying around but that is all. how can i save this fish?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sorry but I don't believe that fish is able to be saved judging by your picture. I would euthanize it immediately if it was mine.


----------



## Wanton (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like it might have a ruptured swim bladder....sorry but I think D is right.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Absolutely agree.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

just kill it. no need to make it suffer any longer.

there is no nurturing for this one.


----------



## cristo7 (Jan 31, 2016)

Did this fish survive. As harsh as it looks all fish can be saved. Oscars are big heavy duty fish, can take a lot of battering.

All you need to do is buy a lot of that API slime coat stuff and aquarium salt and he should pick himself up and heal easily. Just put an airstone in by himself in a seperate tank.


----------

